# The Incredible GIF Adventures!



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Then I take cover in an abandoned house and think of an evil plan!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The monkey was dancing while listening to dubstep and eating a human's head.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

So I quickly scurried into the neariest pineapple house before I became the monkeys next victim! xD


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

however as you turned around you got spotted by house inhabitants and they were clingy about who are you and have you eaten your lunch yet


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

So i ate lunch with them


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

It was a big lunch!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

With ice cream for pudding!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

And then out of nowhere the crazyfied monkey burst into the house with his scary looking bubble gun!
(pretend those are lovly floating bubbles coming out not smoke) xD


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Farmsy was not what i had expected.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Dr. Farmsey was actually a bank robber and was preparing to rob a bank.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

He stared intently. It was in this moment that he realized his true passion and life calling. Dr. Farmsy went on to become a cameraman for GOAT a_s_s competitions around the world.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

idk what you said there but the chair was shocked by your swag


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

And then he banged Patrick Starfish, who was one of the models in this fashion show:


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Eventully word leaked to the press and spongebob found out! xD


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Then, Patrick called up spongebob to warn him about the Xbox One. SpongeBob couldn't handle the truth....


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

At first he broke down! but quickly decided to switch sides and join the dark side! playstation [email protected]@@ He let out an evil chant to attract the Sony salesman!








Nothing happened! suuuuu he put more effort into it!!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

She instantly felt a conection and just as she was abouts to reply to him her cats attacked her eyeballs!









He quickly picked her and her friend up and rushed them to hospital!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

As the team of specialist closely inspected her body they realised she wasnt a human after all she was a robotic prototype AF194 from the planet JOOLOOLULU









The person in charge rushed for the emergency panic button 









And the whole army surrounded the compound within minutes! 








(SEEEE!!! look how awsome I can be at typingggggggg!!!) lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

little did she know! she'd been implanted with a state of the art tracking device!









4 F117 nighthawks were dispatched 









and unleashed NUCLEAR MAHEMMMMM xD


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

Homemade.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

D: gif links not working


----------

